# Amazon Music...



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If anyone has ever thought about getting an online music subscription, Amazon has a good deal going on now...post Black Friday / Cyber Monday.

We have been using Amazon Music for over a year and we stream music through 3 Echo devices (office, kitchen, master bath) using this one subscription. You get unlimited music for only .99c for three months (meaning, only .33c a month).

Link to Amazon for offer.

...or just go to Amazon and search for it. Enjoy!!


----------

